# Babs has a mass cell tumor



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I just got back from the vets today, what I thought initial was a skin tag has turned out to be a mass cell tumor, I know I have read about a lot of other peoples dogs having these, so I assume it is fairly common, but it scares that crap out of me, she had mammary gland tumors a few years back, but now at 14 years old I am a bit worried


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to read this.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I had a mammary tumor removed from Maddie, goodness not sure how long ago, over a year. Because of her age I didn't have it tested 12-13. I thought going through the surgery was enough for the poor old gal. So I probably wasn't going to put her through to much more. She is doing fine if her back legs would just work right.

Good luck. I know it is hard to decide what to do when there older. Even sometimes when there young.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It's hard to know what to do, but I know you've given her a great life already and will continue to do so still


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Babs is home now resting, surgery went well, she apparently had 2 mast cell tumors removed, vet went deep & wide to get good margins, he did an ultrasound on her kidney, liver, adrenal glands and spleen, he aspirated the spleen, now I just have to wait for pathology report to come back.. poor baby has about 20 staples in each incision...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So glad to hear it went well. I've had many skin cancers cut out so big margins are good. Good luck, hope the biopsies come back with clear margins and the pathology report goes well too. Poor Bab's, bet she's sore!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> So glad to hear it went well. I've had many skin cancers cut out so big margins are good. Good luck, hope the biopsies come back with clear margins and the pathology report goes well too. Poor Bab's, bet she's sore!


I would think so but she is still very sedate, (she peed in her sleep) I have pain meds for tomorrow, she has eaten small amounts so that is a great sign.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Grab her those Depends!! Hahaha!! Eating is a great sign. Poor pup.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And it's probably best that she's still pretty groggy too, keeps the pain down and keeps her from moving. I feel for you though, it's just awful seeing them like that.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

picture of poor Babs, its amazing the size of the incision considering the tumors were so damn small


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=805681516112275&set=pcb.805681586112268&type=1&theater


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, they take a good size chunk out when it's cancerous. Like melanomas in humans, they go down deep too. The worst thing is when they test the margins and find cancerous cells and then have to recut and take more out. It's hard at Babs age unfortunately. Luckily dogs seem to heal so much faster than humans though, so hopefully Babs will be back on her feet pretty soon.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah poor old girl, glad she is doing ok. It's not fun to have sick dogs. I hope everything comes back clean and that she will have a few more good years.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no, I hope everything comes back okay and that she recovers smoothly and completely. It's scary anyway, but even more scary when they get older. Get well soon, Babs!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Today is not a good day, she was very uncomfortable, I had to take her back to the vets for a fentanyl patch & other meds... I hate having her so drug out, but I can't stand her being in pain....

Capone has been trying to comfort her, unfortunately he is not always very gentle, so I have to keep him away a lot of the time which makes him very upset...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thoughts w/ you and Babs, Roberta. This Cancer thing sucks. It really does.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Having dogs can bring so much joy, but also so much heartache...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rvent said:


> Having dogs can bring so much joy, but also so much heartache...


without any doubt, Roberta. The depths of sadness they touch inside of us defies about anything. None of it is fair and I'm still trying to find answers that will never come.

Give Babs a hug for me. Got my fingers crossed everything turns out ok. From everything I've read, there is hope with MCT at least.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Its 4 days after Babs surgery and she is still very uncomfortable, I had to bring her to the vets on Weds. to get some other pain meds, it seems to be taking her a while to feel a little better, she is eating and going to the bathroom ok.



The vet called yesterday to let me know the Pathologist wants to retest the biopsy sample to make sure it was a MCT, I was a bit confused, vet tells me he is positive it is.... I will be relieved put also upset because the thought of Babs going through all this for nothing, but then I read even if the vet has doubts it should be removed.



He did say the margins look very good. I don't know..



All I do know is she is so painful and I feel awful


----------



## Mom2Titan (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been following this thread; I just feel so bad for your Babs being in such pain. Has you Vet given her some more pain meds? I'm sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Awww. Poor baby. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

prayers for clean margins.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Mom2Titan said:


> I've been following this thread; I just feel so bad for your Babs being in such pain. Has you Vet given her some more pain meds? I'm sending positive thoughts your way.


I took her in Weds, he gave her a fentanyl patch


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry Babs is having such a hard time of it. I hope she is feeling better by now.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Herzo said:


> I'm so sorry Babs is having such a hard time of it. I hope she is feeling better by now.


Thank You, she is back to her old self running around like a nut, I don't think she knows she is 14 and has about 40 staples in her side... she is one tough old girl


----------

